
RepRap - 3d printer - rs
http://reprap.org/wiki/Main_Page
======
abyssknight
Our hackerspace members have built a couple of these. They are very cool, but
also require a lot of upkeep. Who knew that the current RAMPS firmware doesn't
stop printing when the thermistor reports a bogus temperature.

